# What soft drinks beverages do people like?



## debodun (Dec 7, 2017)

I was tapped again to bring soft drinks to our family Christmas party. I was not told to bring anything particular, so I purchased cranberry raspberry juice and peach mango juice. In addition, because *there are so may diabetics in my family*, I also bought diet lemon lime soda, diet ginger ale and several flavors of seltzer. That way people can either drink them separately, or mix in any combo.

The party was at my cousin's house. When I placed the beverages on the counter, he took on look at them and turned to his wife and said "Get out more soda." I was puzzled why he would want additional soda since I brought plenty. The soda they put out was regular ginger ale and cola. I don't like cola, so it never crossed my mind to get any. I buy what I like in case I have to end up drinking the leftovers and, boy, this year there was plenty. After the party, I noticed that no one had touched the two juices, seltzers or lemon lime and only about half the diet ginger ale was gone. I don't know if anyone drank my cousin's sodas. Of course they had coffee, too.

I was just curious what people like these days in the way of fruit juices and sodas.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2017)

We always keep some grape or apple juice in the fridge.  We virtually Never drink any soda pop...especially these "diet" sodas...artificial sweeteners are far worse for a person than plain sugar...IMO.  We have coffee at breakfast, and a couple of cups throughout the day, then iced tea with Supper, and the rest of the time its water or a small glass of fruit juice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2017)

We don't drink soda either. Coffee in the morning to get the heart started then ice tea the rest of the day. I noticed the younger generation always orders diet or regular Coke or Pepsi. If I have to drink that battery acid because they have nothing else I will choose diet Pepsi. Only because it isn't so syrupy sweet as Coke. Debodun,I would have been very happy with what you decided to bring.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2017)

I used to drink coke a lot..but I can't tolerate it any more..I would have enjoyed your juicedrinks that you brought to the party Debs... Being tee-total, whenever we go out in the evening I usually just drink blackberry cordial with plain iced water..  I get tired of going places and all that's on offer for teetotallers are fizzy drinks or acidic drinks like Lemon juice ...I can't drink them now they give me a stomach ache... so a cordial that I can add water too is my preference , I think you took a good selection to suit most people..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 7, 2017)

I limit myself to two Cokes a day. I could easily drink more but I also drink coffee in the morning so need to watch my caffeine (and sugar) intake. I would have been very happy with the peach mango juice though !


----------



## terry123 (Dec 7, 2017)

Have to have my vanilla coke and Dr. Pepper everyday.  No diet stuff here as it constricts the blood vessels and neuro doctor said to never drink anything with artificial sweetener.  I always have cola, sweet tea, water, and sprite on hand as that is what my bunch drinks.  Juices in the morning with coffee.  Would always take tea, water and coke to gatherings as thats what my gatherings drink. At my age I drink whatever I want but do limit my cola to 2 small cans a day with plenty of water after each of them.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2017)

Milk, cold water and  regular  Pepsi.   (ONE  mug of coffee with sugar & milk  in the morning,  and no more coffee the rest of the day.)


----------



## IKE (Dec 7, 2017)

I very, very rarely (maybe three or four times a year) drink a pop but when I do get a craving for one all I'll drink is a ice cold regular Mountain Dew......it comes in both regular and diet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2017)

I usually drink unsweetened iced tea or water.

At a party I would look for sugar free ginger ale, sugar free cranberry juice or a Virgin Mary.

A couple of times a year I throw caution to the wind and have a nice big Manhattan!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2017)

Deb, you said "I buy what I like in case I have to end up drinking the leftovers"
No one ever HAS to consume leftovers.
Next time get what they want.

I don't touch soda but most people I know prefer colas.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2017)

Pepsi is the only soda we drink. Have to have it on pizza night.


----------



## n_brown (Dec 7, 2017)

Club soda, with a splash of lime juice.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 7, 2017)

I never got into the habit of drinking soft drinks, partly because I don't like carbonation and I sure don't like the sweeteners and additives in Coke and Pepsi.

I would be happy about the juices you brought to the party, Dee. You'd probably have to pry that peach/mango juice out of my hands if you wanted any.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2017)

I’d be bringing water.     Never drank pop as a kid and that habit continued throughout my life.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 7, 2017)

Didn't you do the same thing last year( buy beverages you like)?  And ask the same question after the fact?


----------



## deesierra (Dec 8, 2017)

I am a type 2 diabetic, so my beverage of choice is usually plain old water and I probably drink a half gallon a day. I just happen to like it....lots of people don't. I do sometimes crave a soda, but never drink the full sugar stuff. After extensive label reading, it seems that the only diet soda that doesn't contain the cancer causing ingredient Aspartame, is diet Pepsi. So diet Pepsi it is. Cheers!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2017)

We drink milk, buttermilk, fruit juices, lemonade, and tea on a regular basis. And of course lots of coffee. The only soda is once in a while root beer to go with ice cream to make a float.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2017)

Personally I only drink sugar free soft drinks.  Just way too many empty calories in regular. I haven't knowingly had a regular soft drink for decades.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 8, 2017)

I just drink water, used to drink Fresca but that was about 11 years ago.  Even when out I order water....once in awhile I'll get an unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd probably bring grape juice or apple cider to a party, for soda I'd bring some Perrier, plain, orange and lemon flavors.  I don't drink regular soda, but would definitely drink the regular over artificially sweetened if I did.  At home I drink plain seltzer water, no salt, sugar or anything added.  I might put a touch of cranberry or orange juice in it at times for change of pace.  Drink Perrier at home also, any flavor.  Juices at home are always unsweetened and never from concentrate, orange, cranberry blends, grape, etc.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 13, 2017)

Pellegrino, bottled not canned. I always find cans have a 'tinny' taste. Snapple if I have to, but out here there's almost as many tea snobs as coffee snobs, so even the cafes and restaurants are starting to offer both iced and hot tea made from loose leaves or high quality bags like Mighty Leaf. 

We prefer our tea unsweetened except for an herbal lemon-ginger, or the Thai-style. There's one cafe, unfortunately a long drive away, that makes its own Thai iced tea that is phenomenal, even better than our favorite Thai restaurant. Lots of green cardamon and true (Ceylon) cinnamon instead of cassia. Yummy!

Seabreeze, my DH does the same as you do. Seltzer, lime juice, and a splash of cranberry. We are switching to a sodamaking machine; less plastic waste.

He's a long-time Coke or Pepsi drinker, but I have pretty much broken him of that habit.....except when we go to movies. Then he insists on a bag of popcorn and a jumbo Coke, LOL. Fortunately, we don't go very often


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2017)

Also type 2 diabetic. I never drink soda and haven't since way before I was diagnosed. When I'm thirsty, I drink water. 

Coffee now, is a different matter which has nothing to do with thirst but more to do with heaven.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*If I were hosting, I would have diet and regular soft drinks on hand.  If asked to bring some, I usually go for soft drinks, or cider in season.  In other words, If asked to bring something, I would bring a selection of what I like.  At home I always keep juice and cold water on hand for those who prefer it.*


----------

